
Steve Wozniak's $13,200 coding bootcamp is 'broken' - wolfgke
https://www.businessinsider.de/former-woz-u-students-say-steve-wozniaks-coding-bootcamp-is-broken-links-to-wikipedia-2018-10
======
vinceguidry
> "I'm not involved in any operations aspects so I can't answer your
> questions," Wozniak said.

Really? C'mon man. If you're gonna put your name on something and promote it,
people are going to rightly associate you with having a role in the product.
He can say they lied to him, say he toured the facilities and looked at the
first few classes, and they changed it later, but this basically just screams,
"they offered me enough to not care about my reputation."

------
rtkwe
I'm always super suspicious of celebrity boot camps and programs like this.
Almost all of them are like this where the person is only on board as name
brand licensing and have little to no involvement in the actual function of
the thing.

> "I'm not involved in any operations aspects so I can't answer your
> questions," [Woz]

~~~
was_boring
I'm also suspicious of any for profit private education experience, because
they do not have any stake in you receiving an education that betters your
life.

These code bootcamps should be either non-profit, grant driven, or have a
financial stake in any increase in salary you may get.

------
willio58
It’s weird. Even people like Woz, a person always put on such a pedestal,
eventually choose the money.

I’m not saying he doesn’t deserve money for what he’s done, but this seems
like a short-sighted moneygrab from an otherwise great influencer in tech.

